# Phaeton Limo???



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

Do they really make limos out of the Phaeton? If so, are they built by VW or some cocahbuilder? I'm curious as I came acrosss the pic below, hopefully this thing is real and is not Photoshopped. Anyone with the 411 please let me know


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Limo??? (Gee Spoolin)*

I have not seen a Phaeton that has been stretched. Phaetons are available in two sizes, regular wheelbase and long wheelbase. All of the Phaetons sold in North America are the long wheelbase models - they have quite a bit of legroom in them already, and really don't need to be stretched.
I suspect that what you posted is a photo-illustration created with Adobe Photoshop or similar.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Photoshopped.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Limo??? (Gee Spoolin)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Limo??? (spockcat)*

The above photo (Phaeton in front of a retail store) started life as a VW media photo.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Limo??? (PanEuropean)*

Correct - and it's been reincarnated many times since! Here's the original and one other P-shopp.



















_Modified by Paldi at 7:19 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I will never cease to be amazed at the talent of some of the Photo shoppers. Outstanding.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Lower grill center in chrome or aluminum looks a little like the VW Touareg.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

... and the rest of the car looks like a 16 year old did the design work.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (bobm)*

Guys, a Phaeton Stretch Limo is REAL and is done by VW Individual:
























































It is being shown on Dubai Motorshow, that I visited today


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Great series of photos, Hi - and good to see you back posting here!








Interesting to see the beltline and bumper chrome trim blacked out to match the body. 


_Modified by Paldi at 9:58 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Hi:
Great photos - thanks for taking them and posting them. The light wood floor is a nice touch - it looks a bit like a yacht.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The wood is not polisched and even the floor is made with the same material.
There was a 15 or 17" LCD drop screen mounted on the ceiling for the forward facing passangers and in between the headrest of the rear bench, there was another car DVD player with pop-up screen (dashboard size) for the backward facing passangers.
There was foot ambience lighting in the floor, but I didn't noticed the fridge if it was there or not (propably yes).
I have some more pictures, more or less showing the same, but I'll post them later on today or tomorrow, anyway.
If you're interested for comparision pourposes, I can post also pictures of a couple of new S-class stretch limos.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Highline)*

Big Beautiful the Ultimate P


















































Thankyou *Highline*
Watchout Maybach,RR,etc
Michael you should you start a new thread on this & title it Phaeton Limousine By VW Individual


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_
Michael you should you start a new thread on this & title it Phaeton Limousine By VW Individual 

Why? My thread isn't good enough for you? Just kidding








Highline, thanks so much for sharing those photos along with the info on the unique features. This is exactly what I'm lookng for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm looking to see more photos of this stretched beauty


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Gee Spoolin)*

Don't like imitators.(FakePics)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Don't like imitators. (FakePics) 

Do you mean the various photo-illustrations and design studies? I think that the 'real thing' (the photos that Highline posted) are much nicer, but I suppose the photo-illustrations have their purpose in life - they give people a chance to sort of 'think out loud' about what different ideas would look like.
I have noticed that the more experienced (responsible) designers usually put their name or logo somewhere on the photo-illustration - this is generally the tip-off that it is a photo-illustration / design study rather than an actual photo.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Very clever method of securing the champagne flutes...is there a retrofit kit for NAR cars, Michael?


----------



## pasnow (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats sicks, id definatley take one of these anyday.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (pasnow)*

Profile. Sorry, to long to find a spot from where to catch all the length of the vehicle

















The driver's "compartment":









The center (wood) console:


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re:*

Menacing

















Very crowdy there, everybody's trying to take a pick inside:









... and this is what they see:


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*

IN ...









... and OUT


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I mean I don't like P-shops all images before Highline's post.
The real thing is so much better,you must realize I'm a Perfectionist much like VW with the P, although not with the SatNav from what I've heard that's why I wanted another forum but have changed my mind.









Thanks for the extra pics *Highline*.


_Modified by phaeton at 10:51 AM 12-17-2005_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Highline)*

*The Car Lounge Actually likes THIS Phaeton*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2346856
*Highline*
Did you take pictures of this race Golf in the background if so could you please post it in the Golf V lounge please it looks interesting.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

With the nautical type wood treatment in the passenger compartment, this is definitely a land yacht.
~PC


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Phaeton Limo:


----------



## MisterDeeds (Jul 13, 2004)

It's a nice product for the middle east.. but for that money.. would you hit the Phaeton or Audi A8 L W12? 
I am pro-VW but at a certain price, I hop on my cousin, Audi.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_The driver's "compartment":
[IMG]http://tinypic.com/iodgdt.jpg

And the driver doesn't get the heated steering wheel?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (W126C)*

In that part of the world, I think it is the last thing you would want to have.
Michael


----------



## cwilson (Dec 17, 2005)

When I was negotiating for W-12s I told one seller that I had decided to forget about the Phaeton and instead buy three Crown Victorias and have them welded together.










_Modified by cwilson at 10:33 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (MisterDeeds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDeeds* »_It's a nice product for the middle east.. but for that money.. would you hit the Phaeton or Audi A8 L W12? 
I am pro-VW but at a certain price, I hop on my cousin, Audi.









There was a A8L W12 just meters away on the Audi stand. Beige on Beige; GORGEOUS







But the price is very high.
While there are way more A8 then Phaetons overhere, I can't say that there are more W12 model Audis then VW. 
However, Mercedes and BMWs V6, V8 or V12 are in WAY much higher numbers then the A8 + Phaeton combined.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Based on the size of the rear doors, it seams that VW Individual used a SWB model for the stretsch.
I think using the rear doors of a LWB model would have been more apropriate.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_*Highline*
Did you take pictures of this race Golf in the background if so could you please post it in the Golf V lounge please it looks interesting.


Sorry I didn't took any picture but it is a 3 door GTI stripped of everything; from the rear seats to the interiour trims. The car is prepared by the local VW dealer and they can convert any GTI for a price of around $8,000.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_
Sorry I didn't took any picture but it is a 3 door GTI stripped of everything; from the rear seats to the interiour trims. The car is prepared by the local VW dealer and they can convert any GTI for a price of around $8,000.

Cool thanks for details, also did they have a price on the Limo or is it just a show car.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (phaeton)*

Absolutely stunning pictures of the limo. Obviously with the added weight they must be using a wheel capable of holding far more weight than the average W12. I wonder what wheel choices worked for the limo that they have on the option list. If it works on the limo it should work on our W12s.
I wish the wood had been polished though. This is 180 degrees prettier than the Maybach. The Maybach is just downright ugly.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Great series of photos, Hi - and good to see you back posting here!








Interesting to see the beltline and bumper chrome trim blacked out to match the body. 

_Modified by Paldi at 9:58 PM 12-15-2005_

Good eye Fred but I wonder why they left the front ones chromed???


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Reflected light, I think...


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_









The driver's "compartment":









The center (wood) console:










No. I'm pretty sure this is chrome on the front bumper only. Don't you think??


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

This definitely should have plenty of leg room. But if this was supposed to be a serious competitor to Maybach et al, they should have raised the roof slightly as well. At least for me, when I sit on the backseat of the standard LWB Phaeton, there certainly is not any lack of legroom, but headroom is too limited (my hair is touching the roof lining which is very uncomfortable - I'm 6' tall). I have not sat on the backseat of a 4-seater Phaeton though, it might provide a little bit more head room due to those adjustable seats.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Kreivi)*

I agree - regarding the headroom... . Headroom is a critical factor when considering a vehicle that I will purchase. I certainly wouldn't consider purchasing a limousine that may make any guest feel uncomfortable.
Also, I noticed that VW individual is still using Alpine components in their Indivudual Program automobiles. The DVD player/screen in this photo is an Alpine unit (IVA-D310)










_Modified by copernicus0001 at 2:51 PM 12-18-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

The alcantara suede on the roof is beautiful. I've always liked that extra touch.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Volkswagen calls its Limo the Lounge ? Press Release Inside*

http://www.globalautoindex.com/news.plt?no=1295
http://www.auto.sk/spravy/?clanok=4352

http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DN
dodgy name for beautiful car










_Modified by phaeton at 7:53 AM 12-21-2005_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen calls its Limo the Lounge ? Press Release Inside (phaeton)*

WOW.
Now how can I light up my cup/highball glass holders? I don't suppose the pop-up bar is a retro-fit?







Truly an elegant means of transportation. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

One more for perspective.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Paldi)*

http://www.classicdriver.com/u...12784


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen calls its Limo the Lounge ? Press Release Inside (W126C)*

This link has the best pics








http://www.classicdriver.com/u...12784


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*These guys stole Highline's Limo pictures*

http://www.askaprice.com/torqu...m=806


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Hmmmm


----------



## MotorTorque (Dec 23, 2005)

The moderator sent an email asking us to credit the photograph to Highline, which we did so immediately.
Our editor is currently on holiday and the normal procedures for sourcing and publishing photographs with our articles were not followed stringently.
I would like to offer my sincere apologies to Highline who was the original photographer, and if he wishes us to remove the image from MotorTorque, please do so by contacting me.
Chris Haycock
Askaprice
http://www.askaprice.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MotorTorque)*

Mr. Haycock:
Thanks very much for correcting that small oversight so quickly, that was very thoughtful and professional of you to do so. I can't speak for Highline, but my guess is that he has pretty much the same attitude as all the rest of us Phaeton enthusiasts here - the more people we can introduce to this great car, the better!
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

BTW Michael; I owe you the picture of that billboard of the Nissan Armada ad, featuring a picture of "The Glass factory".


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Highline)*

Glad you got the credit you derserve *Highline* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I happened accross this site with a few more pics of the Phaeton limo. Wow!!!
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...wagen/


----------

